# My community still ...



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

This might be a fun topic.

The world is changing at an exponentially increasing rate. Technology, morality, economics, etc...

So what's something that, resisting the forces of change, your community still has or does? Payphones? Outhouses? Etc...

I will start. I'm 5 miles out of a town of a few hundred in Minnesota. My community still rents out DVDs from the gas station (not a red box).









What does your community still have/do?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

In my community almost every local business closes for Thanksgiving and Christmas (sans gas stations), many close for New Year's Day and Easter as well. That is becoming rare in this world.

We also still have a child/teen curfew. Under 16 you must be home or escorted by a parent by 10pm. 16-17 you must be home or escorted by a parent by 12am. Violation results in a fine plus community service. Repeat offenders parents can also be cited and fined. Plus all city or state owned parks or recreation centers are closed at sunset and public alcohol consumption is strictly prohibited.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Interesting stuff! Our area also has a bingo addiction, but especially if guns or meat are given as prizes!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

We got nothing? Trailers converted into restaurants? Some places don't take credit cards. Cell phone service is spotty at best. There really isn't much here! Lol Much meaning business to hold onto anything.

Sadly the churches are the biggest hold outs, not many people come, the churches would be better off consolidating but that will never happen, most denominations still view the others as lost as compared to many city churches view other denominations as a different way to worship.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

hawkmiles said:


> This might be a fun topic.
> 
> The world is changing at an exponentially increasing rate. Technology, morality, economics, etc...
> 
> ...


My in laws own a operate a movie store here. Not many left anymore. Stupid red box and net flicks. Not for me i love going in and looking at the movies to pick one out.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW I am a preacher at one of those churches.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

By the thread title I thought you were going to discuss a community effort at distillation .

My communitg has lost most the oldie but goodie ways and traditions. There is still a law on the books that if you own property you have to own a firearm though. Good stuff.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Being me, I was expecting something completely different! Perhaps a picture of a rather large copper pot, "community" size.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Not around here but my home town still has a 4th of July parade.


So do we. Plus a homecoming parade and a Christmas parade.

Our churches are still going strong and some are even growing. In fact the only one struggling is what I refer to as the "anything goes" church with the rainbow cross and the huge coexist sign.

My community (as in the city & county together) owns a large indoor/outdoor recreation center with a indoor gun range, trap and skeet range, bow range, a stocked fishing pond for kids and retirees and hunters/firearms education classes. It also has miles of trails and a man made river. You can rent canoes or bicycles. They even have 2 different log cabins with dining rooms and kitchens you can rent for events. Even though the prices are very reasonable it always turns a good profit.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

My community has parades for Christmas, Veterans Day, 4th of July, and Homecoming. I asked about participation in the 4th of July parade, and was told, "show up and get in line. The only rules are: No nudity, no loud headers, and if you ride a bike you have to have a helmet -- per the police chief."


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

We are a small town , and , we only have one celebration each year,

It's Founders day, The Day the Town was founded, 
Parades, Music, bands , dancing, carney booths, beauty contests, Pie eating contests, cooking contest. and fireworks, all in one weekend.

Also we still have an outdoor drive-in theater , that cooks up the best burgers in the world, for a buck a piece.



Jim


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

phideaux said:


> We are a small town , and , we only have one celebration each year,
> 
> It's Founders day, The Day te Town was founded,
> 
> ...


Next town over still has a drive in theatre. We took the kids there recently - great affordable family fun!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Not around here but my home town still has a 4th of July parade.


My county with six cities, if you call them cities, all have 4th of July parades, mostly it's a time to ride your 4 wheeler on the road without worrying about the state troopers, not that most of them worry about the troopers anyway.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

My New Mexico home: 4th of July parade and a Harvest Festival where there is a parade and you dress your pet up and join the parade. Can't buy alcohol here until after noon on Sunday. 
Our Kansas home is horse and buggy. Still.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

In my township here in PA, it seems like for every home built here in the last 5 years an Amish family has taken over a farm.

Good stuff.

Walmart moved into the small town 5 miles up the road several years ago but we still have the local hardware store(with a good firearms selection), a locally owned grocery store, Amish farmer's market and a couple, small Amish owned grocery stores. Lots and lots of Amish produce markets in season and those low calorie, no sugar added Amish baked goods.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Movie rentals at the local grocery store (on shelves, not in kiosk), bingo, trap shoots, curfew (11:00 p.m. to 5:00 a.m. Sunday through Thursday and Midnight to 5:00 a.m. on Friday and Saturday) unless to or from a job, escorted by parents, or on errand by parent with note.

Just like growing up, people walking on the street still wave and say hi whether they know you or not, passing on a country road gets a wave of the finger (the index, not the middle).

We also have a new drive-in theater opening up here. Shades of yesteryear!
I wouldn't live anywhere else. 14,000 people is getting pretty big for me though, can't wait to move out to the property.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

The town we will be moving near has a book exchange in the only gas station/convient store/restaurant. If there is something you want to read, take it. All that's asked is you add a book when you can.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

In my hometown there was a basketball court in the corner of a park, right across the alley lived a family whose son was a big time HS basketball star who played on that court all the time. Unfortunately he died in a car accident his senior year. Some time later the city decided to take out the BBall court and put in a tennis court. The family fought it but the city moved forward with their plans. So they turned their entire backyard into a full sized fenced in basketball court complete with some benches, balls, ball racks, a flip scoreboard, a couple porta potties and lighting. The only rules to use it are no smoking, no drinking, no fighting, display good sportsmanship and leave it better than you found it - lights out at 10pm. That was in the 1970's and it is still there today. I spent a lot time there between the ages of 12-16 shooting hoops.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

sgtusmc98 said:


> We got nothing? Trailers converted into restaurants? Some places don't take credit cards. Cell phone service is spotty at best. There really isn't much here! Lol Much meaning business to hold onto anything.
> 
> Sadly the churches are the biggest hold outs, not many people come, the churches would be better off consolidating but that will never happen, most denominations still view the others as lost as compared to many city churches view other denominations as a different way to worship.


This for us is a been there, done that situation, if you are not going to a certain denomination, then then one you are attending is of Satan, if that's the case then I'll tell them that then we will both be sitting on the curb waiting for hell to come. I strive to not condemn other denominations, it has been my belief that generally people are where God wants them to be and if people really learn then they will come to a point of needing to graduate, just like going to school or a university.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

This stuff is pretty cool to read! We talk about the negatives in society but obviously there's a lot of good left.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Wish we had a drive in theatre in our town.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Here, the small towns still have their autumn fairs complete with heavy horse pulling and demo derbies, kiddy art, jam and veggie contests.

Then there is the fall ploughing match; tractors, horses and anything else one is inclined to hook up and plow a straight line with, that is strictly measured with a tape. This is a really huge event.

Antique tractors and old cars are always on display somewhere every week-end during the summer. In the small towns, everything closes at noon on Sat. and don't re-open until Monday.

The town closest to me has an annual toilet bowl race with the occasional lawn mower allowed in an honorary capacity for old fogies who cannot push a toilet (obviously some modifications) with another dude/dudette sitting on it. The traffic light is turned off and local bands play on all the porches along the route; pedestrians only for one whole day.

Speaking of lawn mowers, we have a really ancient old guy who goes to town every single day, 6km one way, in his converted lawn mower with a cab lit up with christmas lights. In winter he adds chains and a small plough. When the first mower wore out, the community replaced it with another home built hot red model. He is not legal on the road, but any one dumb enough to complain would face total ostracism by the community. 

In other words, we still have community.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Sadly the churches are the biggest hold outs, not many people come, the churches would be better off consolidating but that will never happen, most denominations still view the others as lost as compared to many city churches view other denominations as a different way to worship.


I so agree with you. In my home town, there are a few less churches than there were when I was growing up, but there is a new one. It is a non-denominational community church.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Being a tourist area, we have lots of roadside garbage.

So 1 day every year , usually late September, we have a road clean up day,

The whole comunity comes out , takes a hwy/street ....cleans it up.
Got my Grabber oiled up and ready.

Just a tradition

Then we meet at city park and have a cook out ....




Jim


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

My community still closes most of the stores on Sunday. They still think your grandfather had to be born there for you to qualify as a local.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Elgin, S.C. still has a Christmas parade & the "Catfish stomp", the stomp is to raise money, Lot of town do this.

We still have bookstores, music shops & pole dancers, but most are big chain type that are in many states.
Few, if any mom & pop store around here.
Go 50 mile out from Columbia, between Columbia & Greenville or between Columbia & Charleston, it like Mayberry in some places & the 1980's in others.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Mutton busting at Heritage Day in Yoder. Kids trying to stay on the back of sheep


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My community still puts out American flags out for every national holiday. On every light post in the downtown area, on almost every business, at every park or city venue, at the two college campuses and for $40 a year they will put one in a slot built into the curb in front of every single house (that is not in a gated community). On Memorial Day, 4th of July, Veteran's day, etc. you will see row after row after row of US flags up and down every single street. In my 20+ years here I have never seen or heard of one being vandalized or stolen. At the beginning of every single parade the first float is always a group like the VFW who hands out small flags to all the kids or adults who want one. By the last float all you see a little flags everywhere.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> Here, the small towns still have their autumn fairs complete with heavy horse pulling and demo derbies, kiddy art, jam and veggie contests.
> 
> Then there is the fall ploughing match; tractors, horses and anything else one is inclined to hook up and plow a straight line with, that is strictly measured with a tape. This is a really huge event.
> 
> ...


This sounds a lot like the things going on here in S.W. Oregon from Roseburg to Medford, even to a guy that drives to our local town on a lawn mower.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't have much to do with our little unincorporated town.
It's mostly drunks living on Milwaukees best, or meth heads.
The only time people get together is when someone dies.
I never go to those because they're full of drunks and meth heads.

The only time I go there is to pick up mail, or get gas if I don't feel like driving to the big town, which is full of fat people, drunks and meth heads.

I have my own town. It's 80 acres, and I'm the sheriff. 
I like my town.
It has two people and 3 dogs.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Lets the goat lady with her dog and goat in the liquor store


----------

